# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Rendering/Painting options for Blueboard

## Ronaldo451

Hi guys, 
We have a full brick home and I have just reclad a back skillion area in blueboard. The never-never plan is to render the whole place in a few years (or when we win Lotto) but until then I would like to dress up the Blueboard a bit without detrimentally affecting the subsequent render job.  
I would appreciate advice on a few things: 
Will painting the Blueboard affect later rendering? Is there a particular type of paint to favour or stay away from - I was thinking of using Solarguard. 
When the whole place is rendered, is Blueboard done with the same render mix or will it need to be different?  
I have a few tubs of Granosite (bought cheap on Ebay) - as an alternative to painting could I use that and possibly render over the granosite later when the whole house is done to achieve a consistent colour/texture finish. 
Thanks, Ron

----------


## john_unitex

Hi Ron, 
I work for a render company and noticed your post.  
>Will painting the Blueboard affect later rendering?
There is a large range of acrylc render on the market, but the only one we would recommend for blueboard is a polymer modified render. Painting the blueboard will not cover up all your joins. Also, due to the dryness of the blueboard you would need a number of coats as the first couple tend to suck into the blueboard, this can also lead to colour variation and brush marks. So the best thing you can do is render asap, using a fibreglass mesh over the joins and a polymer modified over the whole board. This is then followed by a texture coat. 
>is Blueboard done with the same render mix or will it need to be different?
Brickwork render is different to blueboard render, there is a varity of renders for all your needs. There are renders to build up the brickwork (and/or fill the rake joins) or to do a skim coat. One thing to keep in mind, if your brickwork is painted you need to use a polymer modified render (same as the blueboard) as no other render is suitable. 
>I have a few tubs of Granosite 
Make sure you have enough for the job, check with the manufacturer that they can make the same for you if you come up short, you don't want to have to worry about the availability of the colour/texture when you are about to finish. 
Let me know if you want anymore information on render or texture. 
John    :2thumbsup:

----------


## jimc

there is a great product called THE PAINT and its made in Melbourne. its a dry mix cementious based product that is cheap and easy to use...paint roller!

----------


## Ronaldo451

The brickwork is unpainted.  
I have patched the blueboard joints with mesh tape and Dulux Aquatech (mixed with cement). At this stage it looks like I will use the Granosite, just covering the blueboard at the moment to minimise the 'Modern Incomplete Reno' theme I have going at the moment.  
The color will probably change a few shades when the 'full' render job is done later as the Works Supervisor (she who must be obeyed) has an idea but not the final decision of the exact colour desired, but should be reasonably close. 
My main concern before proceeding is whether the Granosite (Granosorrento) will be a suitable substrate for later rendering. We are looking for a smooth render finish as the final result. 
Cheers, Ron

----------


## myla

hello, 
do not put the granosite on the blueboard if wanting to render later 
granosite is normally a finishing coat not a "starting coat" 
I suggest go and get a polymer modified render which can be in bag or tub and coat with this if dont want blueboard look 
thankyou 
myla

----------


## Ronaldo451

Ok, Thanks for the advice people.  
I have now started to render the blueboard in a purpose blueboard acrylic render - depending upon how that turns out it may then be painted and the same finish/paint used on the rest of the place later on. Good to talk through the options as the outcome is not what I originally planned but is probably the safest and best result. Will have to keep the Gronosite in the shed for a while longer......Cheers, Ron

----------


## schwerdty

So here you are with all these opinions, most of which are accurate. 1. Granosite is indeed a finishing coat and will give you a scratched appearance, depending on the way you float it. (granosite - grains of....)  2. If you want a completely smooth finish on everything or anything, you will need to float on two coats of base render and either apply a top coat of acrylic render (pre-mixed is best for learners) or float the second coat with a sponge.  I won't go into the sponge technique unless you want me to.  Plus I have found a great paint product from a qQLD company for painting straight on to base coats instead of an acrylic top coat.  Cheaper, beautiful result and if it gets graffitti'd you can re-paint it unlike acrylic render which needs to have the entire face re-done.

----------

